# Bucking Beetle - How does the Clutch Work?



## exchaoordo (Aug 4, 2010)

I've got a 1971 VW Bug with a 72v system from Wilderness EV. All is well electrically but it suddenly started bucking violently on hard throttle (which is a relative term for this slug). It seems to happen in any gear by 1st and I'd describe it as what happens when you let the clutch out too quickly. But there is no clutch! All the Beetle forum ideas talk about adjustments to the clutch cable.

I have replaced a clutch on a regular IC car and know how it works, but I don't get what's going on with the EV where I just let off the throttle and shift. Any advice would be appreicated.


----------



## Guest (Jul 15, 2011)

Check your motor mounts. You should use the newer style urethane mounts on all three corners. There could be transmission problems or maybe even problems with the connector from the motor to the transmission. I'd check the mounts first. Your asking a whole bunch from old worn out stock mounts. Also you could be getting wheel hop which is common because you have nothing holding the axles so with all that torque you get wheel hop. I am also suspecting your hammering your EV pretty hard too. Ease up on the throttle. 


Pete


----------



## Guest (Jul 15, 2011)

Bucking could be coming from the controller or PB-6 if you have one of those.


----------



## Guest (Jul 15, 2011)

I would have said to steer clear of wilderness ev. Quality is just not there. Many have had troubles with the connectors between the motor and transmission. There stuff is pretty basic and more a waste of time and money. Not that they don't work but not your quality stuff either. Source your own parts.


----------



## Ziggythewiz (May 16, 2010)

Was this car working well in all gears prior to conversion? May just be a transmission issue, slipping out of gear or something. My motor stuff is all wilderness and no issues.


----------



## exchaoordo (Aug 4, 2010)

Ziggythewiz said:


> Was this car working well in all gears prior to conversion? May just be a transmission issue, slipping out of gear or something. My motor stuff is all wilderness and no issues.


As far as I know and it was fine for at leAst a few hundred miles in Electric form. Thanks for your reply.


----------



## Guest (Jul 17, 2011)

Nice quality work from them.


----------



## coryrc (Aug 5, 2008)

exchaoordo said:


> I've got a 1971 VW Bug with a 72v system from Wilderness EV. All is well electrically but it suddenly started bucking violently on hard throttle (which is a relative term for this slug). It seems to happen in any gear by 1st and I'd describe it as what happens when you let the clutch out too quickly. But there is no clutch! All the Beetle forum ideas talk about adjustments to the clutch cable.
> 
> I have replaced a clutch on a regular IC car and know how it works, but I don't get what's going on with the EV where I just let off the throttle and shift. Any advice would be appreicated.


If you, with the car off, pump the throttle from full-off to full-on and back quickly and many times in a row, does the problem seem to get better or change in any way after? If so, your PB-6 is probably at fault.


----------



## lowcrawler (Jun 27, 2011)

gottdi said:


> Nice quality work from them.


? sarcasm?

I was hoping to get my adapter plate from them -- aparently it's the cheapest place around...


----------



## Guest (Jul 19, 2011)

Sarcastic? Of course. The adaptor will work but don't expect much. It may hold up, it may not. You get your moneys worth. Some have had troubles with them. Motors are undersized. D&D motors just don't cut the mustard in my book. For small projects like my Cushmann Truckster they are just fine. For the VW Beetle and larger? Not even close. 

Sorry but I don't see the value even though its cheap in price. 

Pete


----------



## cruisin (Jun 3, 2009)

Pete is right, dont go there. Quality is the pits. been there and done it. here is what a good coupler should look like.


----------



## exchaoordo (Aug 4, 2010)

cruisin said:


> Pete is right, dont go there. Quality is the pits. been there and done it. here is what a good coupler should look like.


Aha, so there is no clutch, just this coupler? That's a big help. Time to pull the engine off.

I don't know why everyone picks on my poor Wilderness EV!! I bought it half converted for a fair price for what it is and it's been a good learning experience. When my ship comes in...

Meanwhile, I've identified the mounts as shot -- thanks for the help on that. I'm going to order these Rhino Mounts (https://secure.cbperformance.com/catalog.asp?ProductID=643), since they are urethane and are only about $11 each. 

Thanks again for the help -- insults included  
-dan


----------



## favguy (May 2, 2008)

Wow, is that earlier coupler for real? I wouldn't dare sell something like that to the public, even if it's properly centred and works, aesthetically it just screams crap!


----------



## EVfun (Mar 14, 2010)

favguy said:


> Wow, is that earlier coupler for real? I wouldn't dare sell something like that to the public, even if it's properly centred and works, aesthetically it just screams crap!


The first one has an issue much bigger than looking like crap. It appears that the clutch hub spline was *welded* into the adapter. That will pretty well destroy the hardening and make the splines prone to failure. 

That second one I really like. Some people decry set screw hubs, though I have used them without issue, even the White Zombie used one when it ran the Kostov motor without a transmission. 

I went a little different route on my clutchless VW Beetle hub. I used a Ruland CLC-18-18-F  shaft coupler and had a spline insert made from the input to mainshaft coupler from a VW Bus gearbox.


----------



## exchaoordo (Aug 4, 2010)

*Bucking Bug - Problem Solved!*

Many thanks for the replies on my question abou the Transmission Jump on my 71 Beetle. It was indeed the Mounts. Once I got the old ones off they all but disintegrated. I replaced them with Rhino Mounts and all is smooth.


----------



## exchaoordo (Aug 4, 2010)

gottdi said:


> Sarcastic? Of course. The adaptor will work but don't expect much. It may hold up, it may not. You get your moneys worth. Some have had troubles with them. Motors are undersized. D&D motors just don't cut the mustard in my book. For small projects like my Cushmann Truckster they are just fine. For the VW Beetle and larger? Not even close.
> 
> Sorry but I don't see the value even though its cheap in price.
> 
> Pete


Well, now I need a coupler. I upgraded the battery pack, pulled way more amps, and inside of 50 miles shredded clean the grooves inside the coupler that came with the Wilderness EV kit. So, now I'm shopping for a new coupler. One of you mentioned this one http://www.evcouplerconnection.com/index_files/Page423.html and I have a call in. Meanwhile, any leads are appreciated. I'm hoping to get the part so I can have my car back soon. Meanwhile, I'm going to try to remove the old one without killing the motor bearings. I'll try my gear puller!


----------



## Ziggythewiz (May 16, 2010)

exchaoordo said:


> Meanwhile, I'm going to try to remove the old one without killing the motor bearings. I'll try my gear puller!


Hope it's a big one. Took me forever to get my Wilderness coupler off.


----------



## exchaoordo (Aug 4, 2010)

Did it! The coupler came off without too much trouble, bit of rustbuster in there and the puller. I suppose I could have heated it. Now I need to get a new coupler.


----------



## Ziggythewiz (May 16, 2010)

How long have you had it? I contacted Wilderness and they sent me a new one no hassle, but it was still the old design though they said they were now making springy ones.


----------



## exchaoordo (Aug 4, 2010)

Thanks Ziggy,
I was all set to get one from this fellow (http://www.evcouplerconnection.com/) who looks and sounds like he does top quality work. But it would have come in near $400 by the time all was said and done. So I contacted Wilderness and he said he would warranty the part or at least give me a "core" refund. He also said he uses the clutch plate with the spring. We shall see. If not, I'm mostly annoyed because it will have cost me time and money and then I'll be back buying the better one. I'll try to post an update anon.


----------

